# A Tiny Mama and her kits-Indiana



## KittyKat21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello all!

I am actually posting as a favor to my grandpa. You see, he's overrun with cats. There are seven of them, and he currently has no income. He's been diagnosed with lung cancer and has moved in with relatives who live on fixed incomes. 

He is keeping two of the seven. Of the five that need homes, there are three 3-week old kittens so they can't be away from mama cat yet. The one adult female without kittens may soon have a home, my grandpa is waiting for people to get back to him. 

The other adult female is about a year old, and around 4 or 5 pounds at the most. She's close in size to a small chihuahua to give you an idea of her height. Her name is Pity((my grandpa says she was abandoned and absolutely pitiful when he found her)). She is the proud mama of three kittens that I believe are all female, though further checking might clear this up. 

I guess what I need is some help finding these four cats a home. I have, of course, emailed some rescues. There were three rescues in Anderson, and one in Greenfield, and I even emailed Rosie who runs the South Side Animal Shelter((if you don't know it, the SSAS is a no kill shelter here in Indiana)). 

So far, no one has gotten back to me yet. It has been almost a week for some of them. I also posted classified ads on craigslist and Petfinder in order to reach as many people as possible. 

If you live in Indiana and can help me in any way, please let me know. You can reply to this post, or send me a private message. I just REALLY need some help with my grandpa's cats. 

Thank you all for your time.


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

What area of Indiana do you live? I have some friends from there that I can spread the word out to as well.

Hope you find something! And don't give up on the rescues quite yet, it may take a while to get back if they are run solely off volunteers. You may want to try emailing other rescues in Indiana too, if you're willing to drive.


----------



## KittyKat21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Currently I am in Shirley Indiana. Knightstown and Anderson are both pretty close, and so is Greenfield I think. If you know anyone that might be able to help me, please spread the word. As it stands, my grandpa is actually getting rid of ALL the cats, so there's two spayed/declawed females that need a home too.


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

OK, I have a bite already, but they are asking for pics (I know, I know, like looks should matter... ;-) ). Do you have any pics you could post of the crew?


----------



## KittyKat21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Currently I do not have pictures of them all. However, I can give very accurate descriptions of them. If after hearing that they would still like a pic, I will see what I can do with my phone. 

Mama cat(Pity)- She is about four or five pounds and close in size to my grandpa's 4-5 pound chihuahua. She is not underweight at all, just very small. She is brown tabby with white toes and some white under her chin. She is long haired. She gets along great with other cats as well as well mannered dogs. 

Dinah- Dinah is long haired and cream/buff/pinkish. She has golden eyes and is very pretty. She is very food oriented, and enjoys the company of her sister. She doesn't mind other cats or dogs. 

Elsie- She is Dinah's sister. She is a mostly white calico and is very petite. She has green eyes and is very affectionate as well. She and Dinah have been together for seven years. She does not mind other female cats(there is one neutered male, and she constantly hisses at him), and tolerates dogs she knows. I DO have a picture of her. 

Kitten 1- She appears to be black with some faint orange markings on her. Her eyes are currently still blue.

Kitten 2- She is black and white with well defined orange splashes on her. Eyes currently still blue.

Kitten 3- She is gray and white tabby with some faint patches of orange or cream, which I believe makes her a dilute calico. Her eyes are also still blue.

As I said, the best I might be able to do is phone pictures. I will take pictures of specific cats, if I am able to, if anyone likes the description I gave. Also, with the kittens, I am about 90% sure they are all female, but no guarantees on that. 

Please let me know, and thank you for your help.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey, I live in Noblesville. I can't take all of them yet, even to foster, because we're about to get a 3rd cat on Sunday and he'll be using the room we used for our fosters. We might be able to foster them starting on 8/21, if little Forte is adjusting well with our existing cats. If you'd like, I can send you a private message with my email address.

I'd love to see pictures if you have them!

Here's info on a rescue in the Geist area that's just for pregnant moms and moms with litters:

Robin's Nest of Indy 
Pregnant Cat and Abandoned Litter Rescue 
Indianapolis, IN 
Phone: (317) 919-2587
Email: [email protected]


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

Either way, hope something works out! I have an office that I'll be using for our future doggy, but in the mean time would use it to foster a kitty or two, but husband firmly put his foot down on that one. :-( Someday I'll be able to foster! lol But seriously - I gave your descriptions to my friend who's interest was piqued - I will let you know!


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

I never did hear back from anyone. I'm sorry. Were you able to get in touch with a rescue group?


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

She messaged me yesterday to tell me that the Robin's Nest of Indy rescue accepted the mom and her kittens!


----------



## KittyKat21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Except for Dinah and Elsie, most of the cats have either found a home or been accepted into a rescue group. I still need help with two more cats.


----------

